# More on towing with A frames



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to give you guys & gals an update on this.

I went into the copshop at Casternheira Da Peira today and asked if it was legal to tow another car on an A-frame. 

At first no-one even knew what it was or how it worked or if it was legal or not but a bunch of them got together and I explained how it worked & that all 4 wheels of the car being towed stayed on the ground etc, they looked at a few you-tube videos to better understand and then hit the law books to check what the story was...... and after living in Africa for so long, I have to say that it's such a pleasure to see people who take an interest and want to help! 

After about 30 minutes, they came to the conclusion that although none of them had seen it done before, it's not specifically excluded or forbidden & no fine is stipulated so therefore it is legal as long as both vehicles are registered, taxed, insured and vehicle being towed has a working lightboard with number plate of the towing car on it. 

FWIW, I made a point of saying in my case, the A-Frame would be attached to the car being towed by large bolts rather than locking straps etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I was just going to update the IPO people said this morning no, but a "dolly" as Dennis described yes.
Then I turn onto main road and a motorhome drove passed with a car on a "A" frame, I would suggest you need to double check with IMTT as they're the ones that covers regulations for trailers etc.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm fairly sure one of the cops called IMTT to ask while I was there but think the real acid test was they went through all the books & couldn't find any fine listed & as they said, if there's no fine for it then it can't be illegal.

I will keep checking though.


----------

